# vila



## ryba

Bon dia.

Us agrairia molt si em poguéssiu explicar com es fa servir el terme *vila* (si és que encara s'utilitza) en el català d'avui, en oposició a *ciutat*.

En teoria, en català (i en la llengua d'oc) existeixen dues paraules, _ciutat_ i _vila_, la darrera de les quals es defineix com:





> *vila*
> (...)
> _f_ URBAN *1 *_1 _Població que, sense tenir el títol de ciutat, té alguns privilegis o un nombre d'habitants prou elevat per a distingir-se dels pobles.
> (…)
> *2 *_1 _Nom amb què hom designa el nucli de població, per distingir-lo de la resta del terme, del camp.
> (…)


Una _ciutat_, en canvi, és:





> *ciutat*
> (...)
> _f_ *1 *_1 _URBAN Lloc d'assentament humà i de construcció estable, les dimensions del qual són en funció de nombroses i diferents consideracions (nombre d'habitants, condicionaments històrics, morfologia i mena de vida dels habitants).
> (...)
> *2 *_1 _HIST DR ADM Títol que, en alguns països, hom atorga a certes poblacions.


Tenint en compte el criteri de la segona accepció bàsica del mot _ciutat_, hi ha una diferència legal entre l'estatus de les ciutats i les viles? O bé totes les viles legalment són ciutats i la diferència entre els dos termes resideix en el nombre d'habitants? Si és així, quina és la "frontera" en el context dels Països Catalans? Podríeu posar exemples de viles catalanes?

He llegit la paraula _vila_, en un text de l'escriptor nordcatalà Pere Verdaguer, referida a la capital de Vallespir, Ceret (vora 7 600 hab.) i a Perpinyà (vora 118 200 hab.):





> L'alcalde de Ceret, quan l'entrevistàvem per la Gran Enciclopèdia Catalana, ens confiava que de tota la darrera quinta de la *vila* molt pocs joves s'havien pogut quedar a treballar al país.
> 
> Perpinyà s'havia avançat al moviment, cosa que es podia comprovar d'una altra manera: quan a mitjan segle els col·legials del liceu Aragó s'expressaven espontàniament al pati, els que provenien de la *vila* ho feien ja en francès mentre que els dels pobles continuaven parlant català.


però pot tractar-se d'un possible francesisme ja que també usa _vila_ com a mot genèric («hom coneix també els noms de vila com Rochefort»).

Dins la segona frase, dins la qual he interpretat que _vila _s'aplica a Perpinyà, es pot tractar en realitat de «la vila» en oposició al camp («els que provenien de la vila [...] mentre que els dels pobles [...]») i aqueix ús semblaria correspondre a la segona accepció bàsica del mot _vila_, què us pareix?

Moltíssimes gràcies per endavant.


----------



## ampurdan

Segons tinc entès, tradicionalment es deia que una ciutat és més que una vila i una vila més que un poble. Crec que el títol de vila l'atorgava als municipis el Rei. Parlo només d'oïdes.


----------



## Pinairun

ampurdan said:


> Segons tinc entès, tradicionalment es deia que una ciutat és més que una vila i una vila més que un poble. Crec que el títol de vila l'atorgava als municipis el Rei. Parlo només d'oïdes.


 

I és per això que encara diem en castellà Villa de Madrid o Villa de Bilbao, que són ciutats bastant grans. Mantenen el títol.


----------



## prevne

Actualment el mot "vila" no es fa servir en la llengua col·loquial, parlada, del dia a dia. Més aviat diem "poble", que és el tipus de població més petit que la ciutat. Sí que podem trobar "vila" en contextos formals o escrits; per exemple, en una referència en un llibre (_la vila de Seva_).
Diria que també podem sentir "a fora vila" (_hem anat d'excursió a fora vila_), tot i que... aquesta expressió no em sona, no n'estic del tot segura. Ni si l'utilitzo correctament ni si es fa servir a tot arreu..
Però vaja, dubto que mai sentiu "avui hem passat per una vila molt maca a prop d'Arbúcies", sinó que seria "poble".


----------



## ryba

Moltes gràcies, companys! Benvinguda als WRF, Prevne!!! 



prevne said:


> Però vaja, dubto que mai sentiu "avui hem passat per una vila molt maca a prop d'Arbúcies", sinó que seria "poble".


Però això seria més aviat «vilatge», no? Ja que m'agrada parlar de l'occità, et comento que en la llengua d'oc es diu «vilatge» per ‘poble’. «Poble» amb el sentit de ‘població petita, poblat, inferior a una vila o a una ciutat.’ és, possiblement, un vell castellanisme.


----------



## gica

Segons puc recordar, la meua àvia i una tia que vivia amb ella en un mas, parlaven d'anar "a la vila" (o potser simplement "a vila") quan anaven a Figueres, a molts pocs quilòmetres de distància. Tot i això, Figueres sempre ha estat considerada una ciutat.


----------



## ryba

Moltes mercès, Gica. Doncs, si he entès bé, en l'actualitat el mot _vila_ no es fa servir en la llengua corrent de la part del Principat pertanyent a Espanya en cap de les dues accepcions que apareixen al diccionari.


----------



## xerroclar

Doncs al meu poble són ben vives les formes de *Dalt Vila* i *Baix Vila* per a definir dues parts de la població. Per cert jo tot just visc a Dalt Vila, que no és pas ni millor ni pitjor.


----------



## Agró

xerroclar said:


> Doncs al meu poble són ben vives les formes de *Dalt Vila* i *Baix Vila* per a definir dues parts de la població. Per cert jo tot just visc a Dalt Vila, que no és pas ni millor ni pitjor.



A propòsit d'això, crec recordar que una part del poble de Tossa de Mar es diu precisament "Vila Vella", i em sona que a Eivissa la part alta també es diu "Dalt Vila".


----------



## jdotjdot89

Us plantejo que el mot "vila" també podria tenir significància legal.  Als Estats Units, col·loquialment, una "village" es consideraria petita i rural.  Tanmateix, hi ha molts llocs que jo els diria "towns" en el llenguatge col·loquial que en el llenguatge legal es diuen "villages."

Com s'ha dit abans, la frase "la vila de Madrid" roman, tot i que ja és clar que Madrid és més que una vila menuta.  Potser és gràcies al llenguatge legal?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Agró said:


> A propòsit d'això, crec recordar que una part del poble de Tossa de Mar es diu precisament "Vila Vella", i em sona que a Eivissa la part alta també es diu "Dalt Vila".


 
No, es diu Vilalta, com yo.

Juan Jacob *Vilalta*.


----------



## x03po

Vila Olímpica (Barri de Barcelona)

Vilablareix (poble del sur de Girona)

Vila-real

Vila-seca

Vila Universitària


----------

